# Vanishing Amphibians



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

I was looking at a National Geographic article about this guy, and I visited his website. In his albums I found this: 

The Vanishing: Amphibian Extinction « Joel Sartore

I totally want to be him when I grow up!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

wow!!! i looked at every photo and watched every vid. sad story behind it all....


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I didn't now that terribilis were endangerd. I've never heard about that, that is, until now.


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

They might just be an example of an amphibian...


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

brinkerh420 said:


> They might just be an example of an amphibian...


your probably right.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

frog dude said:


> your probably right.


No they are actually listed as Endangered.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

thedude said:


> No they are actually listed as Endangered.


Wikipedia says extinct in the wild. Is this correct?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> Wikipedia says extinct in the wild. Is this correct?


No. Wikipedia isn't accepted as a true resource to most people  

Did you happen to search for the wrong frog? Phyllobates terribilis is the Golden poison dart frog, but Atelopus zeteki is the panamanian golden frog which is extinct in the wild.


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

thedude said:


> No. Wikipedia isn't accepted as a true resource to most people
> 
> Did you happen to search for the wrong frog? Phyllobates terribilis is the Golden poison dart frog, but Atelopus zeteki is the panamanian golden frog which is extinct in the wild.


That's why I always check their citations. But you can never be too sure nowadays....everything seems to be going endangered or extinct...

Golden poison frog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They just listed it as extinct in the wild. The IUCN Red List (which they cited as their source for that information) says that they are endangered.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> They just listed it as extinct in the wild. The IUCN Red List (which they cited as their source for that information) says that they are endangered.


Glad to see whoever wrote that page was paying attention to their sources...


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Joel is an amazing photographer . He has been here a few times now taking detailed photos of the collection . I am always stunned with what he is able to capture . I have a photo of my Ulkarii he got so close and tight on you can see our reflections in the frogs eye !
The picture of the Mint with tads is one from our latest session . 
I've been in contact with him in reguards to getting me signed copies. I would like to use them to auction off at frog shows for our causes . He is on board !
Happy frogging , 
Darren


----------

